# Translabia Ultrasound



## dadd4aapc (Apr 26, 2013)

Can anyone assist with what code to use for a non OB translabia ultrasound performed on a gyn patient?


----------



## ciarahertzog (Apr 26, 2013)

*Translabial US*

Asked my US technician about this question because I had never heard of a translabial ultrasound.  She explained that translabial is similar to transvaginal except that the vagina is not entered and the US wand remains only on the labia.  She agrees that it would be a code separate from transvaginal, but there really doesn't appear to be an actual code for it.  I am afraid you might have to use the unlisted code 76999.


----------



## dadd4aapc (Apr 30, 2013)

*Thank you*

The information you provided was most helpful!


----------

